# Collie with sunken eye



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

So my year old rough collie came in the house today and all of the sudden I noticed her left eye is sunken in and the lower part is swollen. The tissues that are around the eye (that aren't supposed to be visible) are now push up almost covering her actual eyeball completely. There is no wound that I can see. And she will not open it unless I pull it open. The eye is no longer round. I've flushed it with eye drops and gave her a low dose aspirin to ease any pain she may be having. Any suggestions on what I can do for her or the reason it's happening? The only dog that will actually play with her I'd our pug but I Don't think he could do that much damage and our eldest collie ignores her. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I would take her to the vet tomorrow. Unless there is damaged to the actual eye ball, then I would call the vet tonight. I can't exactly figure out what you are describing. Is her entire eyeball intact? The swelling in the membranes around the eye?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

This is the best picture I could get. It's is as if the tissue of her eyelids are swelling and pushing the actual eyeball back into her head. There is also some discoloration. I plan on taking her to the vet but I wanted to know what would help in the meantime 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Aww, poor pup

Bump


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would just clean it out if possible. If she has a puncture or a scratch , forcing it open too much can cause further damage.
Are you rinsing her eye with eye drops or eye wash ? I can't give you a reason but IMO I wouldn't use the eye drops cause if there is a scratch or puncture , it may not be the best thing to get inside it. Wash would be better.
Definitely get her to the vet asap. Just what i would do if she was mine 
They will dilate her eye and look for any abnormalities. Poor baby 
I hope its nothing serious ! Keep us posted.
And by the way , I wouldn't give aspirin to her right now.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Just looked at it again , I think she got poked in it somehow. Im sorry but i don't think this should wait till the AM. JMHO.
In fear of losing the eye and the pain she is in , I would get her in today


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I think you need to go ahead and call the vet tonight. I agree with Laura


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She is at the vets for emergency hour as he calls it. He believes something has hit her eye and actually pushed it back causing the membranes to swell and cover the eye. Thank god it wasn't anything worse. He is flushing her eye and debating wether or not to close it while she heals or to leave it open with a cone on her so she doesn't cause herself anymore damage. I'll have to administer eye wash and medicated lubricant at night with an eye patch so it won't dry out and damage her eye to the point of loosing eye sight if he decides to leave it open, along with some antibiotics. Thank you all for your help. I'll post when I hear what the next step is. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh good , I'm glad she is at the vet now !
Poor baby  You mustve had some fright seeing her like that too :hug:
Keep us posted on her. How do you think she could've done this ?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Well he pinned her eye shut for an easy healing. I'm not sure how this happened. They run in a fenced in yard. With nothing in it. No trees, tables, ect. Except the stairs off the back door. She may have been running around and bummed her eye on the corner. The vet didn't see any scrapes on the eye but when the swelling goes down he does want to check again to make sure. She's had a tough day and I've never had health problems with any of my dogs so it was quite a scare. She's cuddled up with her mom in the floor resting. Hopefully she'll have a fast recovery. Thank you all! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you were able to get her to the vet. Hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like she is in great hands  Glad she is home and resting. What a freak accident ! We can put them in a padded room and they would still find a way to get hurt , its just their way , lol.. I know how scary it is when they get hurt , it breaks our heart and we scratch out heads to figure out they did it without ever finding any answers. The BOTH of you had a rough day for sure !
Take care of the both of you


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

It was a total freak accident, I'm going to look over the yard really well to make sure there isn't a root or anything sticking up. She seems to be in better spirts as well. Except for knocking into everything with her cone on her head. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

